# What dust collection hose size do I need for these uncommon sizes?



## Motti (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi,

The WEN Band Saw includes a 3-in-1 Dust Port to fit a variety of dust collection hose sizes (*1-3/4, 2-3/4, 4 inches*).
I have a shop Vac but the 2 1/2 does not fit.
I bought a 4 to 2 1/2 reduce and it fid not fit the dust port.

Any idea what hose size I need?


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

use your wen bandsaw to cut a reducing washer is the simple fix
cut a friction fit hole for the vacuum hose, then a jam in fit for the 4" port
secure with a couple short screws if needed
3/4 plywood would probably work fine


----------



## Motti (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi
I am not following. Do you by any chance have a youtube example or CAD. or something to give me direction?
I appreciate your reply.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I have a shop vac and standard shop vac hoses. Most of my tools seem to have a port that is an exact match for the shop vac hose. They "butt" into one another.

I have several of these, one per tool. The rubber end with the hose clamp stays on the tool, and the shop vac hose fits perfectly inside the hard plastic part. I move the shop vac from tool to tool as needed.

https://www.rockler.com/rockler-2-1-2-to-2-1-4-conversion-port


----------



## ToolsOnaWall (Apr 8, 2020)

I built a Dust Deputy system for my tools but I discovered there does not seem to be a port size standard. I went with a Rockler vacuum hose kit. My Dust Deputy had a hose that connected to my ShopVac and the Rockler hose kit connected to the Dust Deputy, those components connected easily because they all used the same connection standard. I discovered I need adapters for most of my tools. 

My Rikon band saw port also butts to the hose connector.


----------



## tadol (Nov 5, 2021)

I’ve had to make adaptors for most of my machines - they’re pretty simple to design and run on my 3d printer. You can design them so the hose is pointed exactly where you need it -


----------



## stovedozer (Oct 11, 2021)

Give this guy a try, JFabrication | Etsy. He has all sorts of custom adapters for wood working and if you message him he is willing to make what ever you need. I’ve bought his dewalt planer adapter and had him make a custom adapter for my Mikita belt sander.


----------

